# Just little nutty (Pecans and almonds)



## 2008RN (Aug 7, 2019)

I made 3 different types of nuts today.

The first 2 recipes are from this web site with slight changes. The last recipe I came up.

*Candy Pecans:
Ingredients*
1 pound raw, unsalted pecans (4 cups)
2 egg white
3 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

*Instructions*
1. In a large mixing bowl, whisk the egg white until frothy. Mix in the vanilla extract.
2. In a smaller bowl, combine the brown sugar, salt, cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg. Stir until the ingredients are evenly incorporated.
3. Pour the pecans into the egg white mixture and gently stir until the almonds are all evenly coated.
4. Mix in dry mixture

*Franks Almonds:*
2 Cups Raw Almonds
2 TBSP melted Bacon Grease
2 TBSP + 1 1sp Franks red hot
1 tsp roasted Sesame seed oil
1.5 tsp Worcestershire
.5 tsp Dry Mustard
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Onion Powder
1 tsp granulated salt

melt bacon grease and all the ingrediants besides almonds.  Then mix in Almonds.  and let stand for 30 minutes.

*Sweet spicy bacon Almonds:*
2 Cups Raw Almonds
2 TBSP melted Bacon Grease
2 TBSP  Jalapeño sauce
2 TBSP ground bacon bits
1 tsp roasted Sesame seed oil
Jeff’s original rub

melt bacon grease and mix in bacon bits, Jalapeno sauce, Sesame oil.  Then mix in Almonds.  Finally add Jeff’s original Rub suit to taste, so that it fully covers nuts.









I bought a length of Qmatz so I could custom cut them for 4 shelves.  Placed nuts on Qmatz  and smoked

1. Cold Smoked for 45 minutes
2. 1.5 hours @ 160 degrees.  
3. Then increase the heat to 230 degrees. Smoke for 30 minutes and removed pecans. smoke almonds for another 30 minutes.





A Few of the pecans got a little darker, but still taste good.
We let the nuts cool for 8 hours before placing in jars.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 7, 2019)

They sure do look good. Did they soften up at all?

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Aug 7, 2019)

They look good RN, thanks for sharing.

I bought a few feet of Qmatz a few months ago but haven’t used them yet. Looking forward to trying this once the weather cools off.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 7, 2019)

Those look great . Haven't made any in awhile . They go fast . Nice work .


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 7, 2019)

Those look amazing!! Have to try smoking some nuts. So much to smoke. So little time.


----------



## 2008RN (Aug 9, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> They sure do look good. Did they soften up at all?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



We spaced out and did not get the almonds into jar, so they sat overnight. The almonds with the bacon grease base got soft and gooie. Puy them in the oven at 170 degrees for 1/2 hour and it dried them out.  Let set for 4 hours and canned. I tried a few and they tasted good.


----------

